# Why do Russian Tortoises make high pitched noises when mating?



## KatyshaB

Hi! So recently I have been mating my pair of Russian Tortoises (They are separated now, don't worry) I have noticed that after the male mounts the female, he makes a high pitched squealing noise (This didn't come as a surprise I researched it ahead of time). And Tortoises are generally quiet, so my question is, what gives them an idea to make a noise when mating, is it to assert dominance, is it to try to subdue the female into mating with him? I'm just wondering WHY they do it. Not WHEN they do it.


----------



## jay surfs

Can I nominate this to be made a Sticky?


----------



## Yvonne G

jay surfs said:


> Can I nominate this to be made a Sticky?



Let's wait and see what kind of answers we get first.


----------



## dmmj

I imagine the Russian tortoise is asking "who's your daddy?"


----------



## KatyshaB

jay surfs said:


> Can I nominate this to be made a Sticky?


Ok first off. What is a sticky? Am I missing something hear? Am I asking a question that bothers people? What is it. If I have done anything offensive or wrong I apologize in advance and please, just try to answer the question and tell me what a 'Sicky' is. I suppose I'm too new to understand what it is. But really, am I missing something?


----------



## Yelloweyed

'Sticky' just means stick it to the top of the forum topic so it's easy to find.


----------



## JoesMum

KatyshaB said:


> Ok first off. What is a sticky? Am I missing something hear? Am I asking a question that bothers people? What is it. If I have done anything offensive or wrong I apologize in advance and please, just try to answer the question and tell me what a 'Sicky' is. I suppose I'm too new to understand what it is. But really, am I missing something?


No problem with the question. It's actually asked fairly regularly as people who haven't researched find their tort making out with a rock or something. 

I have always assumed that the noise isn't actually a vocalisation. It's as if the tort has been holding his breath and a little air escapes through a tense throat. I don't know if I am correct.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, I think it's actually a vocalization. You should hear the male Manouria. The first time I heard it I thought someone's cow had escaped and was on the other side of my tortoise yard. It's a low, drawn out moan.


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> No, I think it's actually a vocalization. You should hear the male Manouria. The first time I heard it I thought someone's cow had escaped and was on the other side of my tortoise yard. It's a low, drawn out moan.


I've been known to make a sound similar to that


----------



## Anyfoot

With the redfoots they make a clucking noise just like a chicken whilst moving the head about. From what I've seen when s male mounts another male the mounter does the same clucking and head movements as if he was mounting a female, the only difference is the mounting male doesn't thrust from time to time like he does on a female. So I'm assuming it's sort of a dominance thing. 
My hingeback males make more of a squeal that turns into a sigh nose. No thrusting and no head movements at all, but with mouth wide open, clinging on for dear life. Quite funny to see. So maybe again the noise is dominance. 
Its a good question actually. 

Could they be warding off other males maybe?


----------



## Yvonne G

The little russians go, "squeak, squeak, squeak" about as fast as you can read the words. While the Manouria goes, "Mooooaaaaaaaannnnnn, moooooooooaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn" (I imagine that's probably how David sounds too.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT

There is a link of different noises that different tortoises make while "in the mood."


----------



## Pearly

dmmj said:


> I've been known to make a sound similar to that


You are too funnnnnyyyy!!!


----------



## Pearly

Yvonne G said:


> The little russians go, "squeak, squeak, squeak" about as fast as you can read the words. While the Manouria goes, "Mooooaaaaaaaannnnnn, moooooooooaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn" (I imagine that's probably how David sounds too.)


I feel intimidated now by the crowd of you you guys - tort sexuologists but seriously, getting a little baby tort few of us ever prepare for their sexual maturity and mating behaviors. I know I'm not ready to "shock and awe'd" by mine, but lucky for me I still have time... Plus they may be both afterall.


----------



## KatyshaB

Yvonne G said:


> The little russians go, "squeak, squeak, squeak" about as fast as you can read the words. While the Manouria goes, "Mooooaaaaaaaannnnnn, moooooooooaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn" (I imagine that's probably how David sounds too.)


When I researched how tortoises mate I actually was probably reading about giant tortoises so I read that they moan. So I thought Bosley (My Male Russian Tortoise) would moan, and so I was watching them mate, and I'm like: "Wait for it... Wait for it..." And all that comes out is a 'Meep!' I was a little disappointed !


----------



## KatyshaB

Anyfoot said:


> Could they be warding off other males maybe?


Maybe, but one thing about Bosley, is while I have had him he has NEVER seen a another male. Also, he ONLY does it when he mounts her, and from what I have read the males try to subdue the female into opening their tail, (I don't know that it is called) so that the male can then finish the job and get the female fertile, BUT the female has to accept him, so is it maybe they do it because they want to 'impress' the female into mating with him. Or simply to 'force' the female into mating with him. Or maybe like you said, it could just be a sign of dominance.


----------



## KatyshaB

JoesMum said:


> I have always assumed that the noise isn't actually a vocalisation. It's as if the tort has been holding his breath and a little air escapes through a tense throat. I don't know if I am correct.


Maybe, now I could be wrong, so if I am wrong them somebody correct me. But Russian Tortoises ONLY make noise at the exact time the male is mounting the female. So, if they did this more often, then I would assume that your are correct, and it is just them being tense. But, my tortoises have been through some what you could call 'tense' moments, and they have NEVER squeaked. So before you state your point more you have to tell me what 'tense' means in the Tortoise Kingdom. And how 'tense' it has to be for them to squeak, so if you can, could you please try to tell me that information. (I'm not trying to poke fun at you, I'm intrigued by your argument an I would like to know more, so if you could tell me these things (or can't thats ok too) then that would be a great help for me)


----------



## Anyfoot

KatyshaB said:


> Maybe, but one thing about Bosley, is while I have had him he has NEVER seen a another male. Also, he ONLY does it when he mounts her, and from what I have read the males try to subdue the female into opening their tail, (I don't know that it is called) so that the male can then finish the job and get the female fertile, BUT the female has to accept him, so is it maybe they do it because they want to 'impress' the female into mating with him. Or simply to 'force' the female into mating with him. Or maybe like you said, it could just be a sign of dominance.


 Maybe your right, and simply the male is begging for acceptance. But once accepted they carry on with the noises. If it was to ward off others and say "I got this one" it would probably be instinct to do that, not even have to see another male. (Probably not that though) I've seen females covering eggs and when the eggs have gone or even the female moved to different area, they still carry on the covering process for an hour or so. So that's instinct. 
It maybe even be just to impress.


----------



## JoesMum

KatyshaB said:


> Maybe, now I could be wrong, so if I am wrong them somebody correct me. But Russian Tortoises ONLY make noise at the exact time the male is mounting the female. So, if they did this more often, then I would assume that your are correct, and it is just them being tense. But, my tortoises have been through some what you could call 'tense' moments, and they have NEVER squeaked. So before you state your point more you have to tell me what 'tense' means in the Tortoise Kingdom. And how 'tense' it has to be for them to squeak, so if you can, could you please try to tell me that information. (I'm not trying to poke fun at you, I'm intrigued by your argument an I would like to know more, so if you could tell me these things (or can't thats ok too) then that would be a great help for me)


I meant tense as in muscle tense. 

If you relax and exhale through you mouth then you breathe out quietly. 

Now hold your breath and tense the muscles in your throat. Try to exhale through that tight throat feeling and you make a squeaky noise. 

I had assumed that was what was happening but people after me suggest that I am probably wrong.


----------



## KatyshaB

JoesMum said:


> I meant tense as in muscle tense.


First off, I am not saying your wrong I'm just saying we have to understand more of what you mean. So your talking about muscle tense, I can see that happening. But I'm thing is I have NEVER heard Bosley squeak except right when mounting the female. But, if it was muscle tense? Then would it not happen more often? Maybe I've just been in the wrong place and never heard it. Does your tortoise make noise often.


----------



## KatyshaB

Anyfoot said:


> Maybe your right, and simply the male is begging for acceptance. But once accepted they carry on with the noises. If it was to ward off others and say "I got this one" it would probably be instinct to do that, not even have to see another male. (Probably not that though) I've seen females covering eggs and when the eggs have gone or even the female moved to different area, they still carry on the covering process for an hour or so. So that's instinct.
> It maybe even be just to impress.


I think he is showing dominance to subdue the female. Remember, all female animals (except humans) want to mate with the strongest male, so that the genes of that male will go into there babies, hence making stronger babies. So, the male might mount the female to show dominance (also know as, showing off there strength) and because he is showing off how strong he is, the female may or may not want to mate with him depending on how 'strong' his meep may sound. So perhaps it is both showing dominance, AND trying to subdue the female into mating with him.


----------



## JoesMum

KatyshaB said:


> First off, I am not saying your wrong I'm just saying we have to understand more of what you mean. So your talking about muscle tense, I can see that happening. But I'm thing is I have NEVER heard Bosley squeak except right when mounting the female. But, if it was muscle tense? Then would it not happen more often? Maybe I've just been in the wrong place and never heard it. Does your tortoise make noise often.


I think it's being lost in translation. I don't know how to say what I mean in a way you will understand. Sorry.


----------



## Anyfoot

JoesMum said:


> I meant tense as in muscle tense.
> 
> If you relax and exhale through you mouth then you breathe out quietly.
> 
> Now hold your breath and tense the muscles in your throat. Try to exhale through that tight throat feeling and you make a squeaky noise.
> 
> I had assumed that was what was happening but people after me suggest that I am probably wrong.


 You may be right. I haven't got a clue really. Kind of hoping someone jumps in and puts our minds to rest. If I pick my males up, when I put them down they make the same clucking noise. Only one or two clucks, but they defo do it. Is this because they have tensed up as they come landing back down to earth from my hands.


----------



## dmmj

Anyfoot said:


> Maybe your right, and simply the male is begging for acceptance. But once accepted they carry on with the noises. If it was to ward off others and say "I got this one" it would probably be instinct to do that, not even have to see another male. (Probably not that though) I've seen females covering eggs and when the eggs have gone or even the female moved to different area, they still carry on the covering process for an hour or so. So that's instinct.
> It maybe even be just to impress.


begging? They're starting to sound more and more like me everyday.


----------



## dmmj

if anything the noises are intimidation. Remember a male tortoise even if captive-bred is still a wild animal his instincts are all there. He wants to intimidate the female and possibly scare away other males who might want to mate with her even if he's never seen another male. so perhaps it's two phrases "this is my woman stay away" & "you're my woman"


----------



## Anyfoot

dmmj said:


> if anything the noises are intimidation. Remember a male tortoise even if captive-bred is still a wild animal his instincts are all there. He wants to intimidate the female and possibly scare away other males who might want to mate with her even if he's never seen another male. so perhaps it's two phrases "this is my woman stay away" & "you're my woman"


I only tried to keep this thread going to read your comic comments, and then you spoil it by makining a serious comment. Lmao 
I agree with you though.


----------



## dmmj

I am a moderator I have to be serious once in awhile


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

Well, it's because they don't drink alcohol or are in high school, so they brag in the moment.

http://www.tortoise.org/tortcall.html lots of tortoise males do it, and randy females too.






The females have the polished spots on their carapace. They too are vocalizing their happiness that the boy is back in town.

With an "O" face at the end.


----------



## Anyfoot

Will said:


> Well, it's because they don't drink alcohol or are in high school, so they brag in the moment.
> 
> http://www.tortoise.org/tortcall.html lots of tortoise males do it, and randy females too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The females have the polished spots on their carapace. They too are vocalizing their happiness that the boy is back in town.
> 
> With an "O" face at the end.


OMG, 
Very good Will. Had to watch the "O" bit twice. So funny. 
The yellows make a completely different noise than the reds do. Is that natures way of stopping, redfoot/yellowfoot hybrids?
(the yellowfoot sound more like kinixys homeana do). 

The more I see and read about the manouria, the more intrigued I get with this species. Am I right in saying this is the species that actually build and guard the nest.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

There seem to be a few 'nesting' chelonians out there. Manouria seem to have the most exaggerated (chelonian-wise) nesting 'parental' behavior.

Mating is always a moment of risk for animals, I think without some little bit of hedonism in the mix, well they are extinct, whatever they were. I'm glad most animals are not influenced by puritanical ideologies. I have seen dogs that were probably scolded for their interest in procreation, and looked ashamed when found in the act by their humans.


----------



## dmmj

if it shells a Rockin don't come a-knockin


----------



## KatyshaB

Anyfoot said:


> I only tried to keep this thread going to read your comic comments, and then you spoil it by makining a serious comment. Lmao
> I agree with you though.


First off. EVERYBODY here. I did NOT make this thread to share amusement. Yes, I agree. Tortoises mating is very funny but that is NOT what is thread is here for. I am looking for somebody to share there opinion on this mater. This is meant to be serious, now, mind you I'm sounding a little hypocritical here, for I have made some funny comments too. I see that and I will not make anymore. I even have to stop the 'fun' now please, can somebody give me an idea on the matter? (This is not addressed to everybody. But if your here for amusement, your in the wrong place. Thank you)


----------



## Anyfoot

KatyshaB said:


> First off. EVERYBODY here. I did NOT make this thread to share amusement. Yes, I agree. Tortoises mating is very funny but that is NOT what is thread is here for. I am looking for somebody to share there opinion on this mater. This is meant to be serious, now, mind you I'm sounding a little hypocritical here, for I have made some funny comments too. I see that and I will not make anymore. I even have to stop the 'fun' now please, can somebody give me an idea on the matter? (This is not addressed to everybody. But if your here for amusement, your in the wrong place. Thank you)


 Ok. Maybe the amusement went too far. 

It seems it's about dominance, the noises happen male to female and male to male. Male to male is defo dominance. When I pick my males up and put them down again they make the same noise. This could also be seen as a frustrated and dominant call. Males may also be warding off other nearby males, and it seems in some species females ward off other females by a display of dominance calls to get their mate.


----------



## jay surfs

Yep, it's a Sticky, (in more ways than one).


----------

